# mom



## hunntiffani25 (11 mo ago)

hi im new on here im looking for moms to be friends with


----------



## hunntiffani25 (11 mo ago)

me an my husband is having problems i need to know how to deal with it. he was working an some of the guys was trying to be the boss. an he started drinking an messaging woman on websites this is twice i caught him i dont know what to do . i told him i forgave him but i cant stop thinking about it or worrrying if he will do it again.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome @hunntiffani25 !
I'm sorry you're having trouble with hubby. There are lots of really smart people here who have gone through things like this.

I would suggest that you make a post in the "Coping With Infidelity" forum. More people watch that forum that can help you.

You are right to be concerned about your husband's activities. If he is messaging women, he may be having an Emotional Affair (EA), or even a Physical Affair (PA).

I wish you the best of luck to sort this out, and I'm really sorry you had to come here.










Coping with Infidelity


Relationship recovery from the destructiveness of infidelity.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## MiaMia0930 (11 mo ago)

hunntiffani25 said:


> hi im new on here im looking for moms to be friends with


I would love to be friends. I’m also a mom (I have 5 kiddos)


----------

